# Homes not Jails squatter Handbook



## undine (Nov 1, 2015)

undine submitted a new file to the StP library:

Homes not Jails squatter Handbook - California squatters handbook



> Political squatting tips from the homes not jails collective , CA,
> View attachment 26455
> USA



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

